# Stripers in the upper chattahoochee



## 730waters

I have a friend that owns a good stretch of Chattahoochee river in White County. I fish for Stripers there every year, but, I would like to try them on flies. A fellow  that run a fly shop in Cherokee gave me 2 flies to try them on . We have caught a lot on the Chattahoochee on  spinning tackle  up to 22 lbs. I thought Fly fishing would be a great way to up the ante! Try a 20lb fish on Fly tackle while wading in waist deep fast running shoals!! Man, what a rush that would have to be!!! I want a bass fishing outfit to try them on. Anyone have suggestions as to type of reel and rod, line, (manufacturer, so on) that you would recommend?
D.


----------



## overbrook

I suggest a decent rod....10'   8 or 9 wt. fast action....lines....I like the clouser lines for floating....have'nt had much experience with sinking lines since like you....I mostly fished waiste deep water....but hoping to change that this year!  Good luck!


----------



## Streamer

pm sent


----------



## bowbuck

I there we catch them when they get up around Nora Mill the years they have enough water.  We catch em on white zonker flies and whitlocks deep shad as well as clousers.  We actually catch the smaller ones on trout flies like stone fly nymphs.   I would use a 9 foot 8 or 9 weight rod and for just doing this type of fishing.  Something in the 150-200 dollar range from st. croix or temple fork outfitters will get you a good rod with a lifetime warranty without breaking the bank.  Both Ross and Orvis make good reels for this size rod without breaking the bank either.  The one thing that is important is a good disc drag reel.  "good" doesn't mean expensive.  The guys at Unicoi Outfitters in Helen are close to you and can help you out as I am sure any other flyshop in the area could too.  A little help goes a long way in learning to flyfish.


----------



## TroutTackler

John Cross at Unicoi Outfitters just upstream of where you are has them figured out and catches a lot in the summer up there. Go by and see him and just do what he does.


----------



## speechless33759

Hands down...Clousers!


----------



## overbrook

I agree with Bowbuck on the rods....though I like the extra length....the low end Sage rods in 10' are nice.... the Launch maybe...but that gets into the $300 range ....but what I really wanted to say is that the Sage 1680 and 1880 reels are really nice for the money $100-$135 and they have a drag that will stop a frieght train!


----------



## henryc

730waters,

I think if you want to shorten the learning curve you ought to invite Buck Ernst from Piedmont Anglers who is the BEST striper river guy in the state (IMHO). Why don't you contact him by googling Piedmont Anglers and invite him out on a trip up there. He is a great guy, extremely knowledgeable and will get you up to speed VERY QUICKLY. 

HC


----------



## SnapperSlapper

*stripers*

There are no stripers in the 'hooch.


----------



## overbrook

SnapperSlapper said:


> There are no stripers in the 'hooch.



No No....he's just sayin' you know...if'n there was


----------



## SnapperSlapper

*Fish*

This is a myth.  Do not believe anything anyone says.  There are no stripers in the 'hooch.


----------



## torrente1

Here you go this is one I caught on the Hooch near 285 on an Orvis 9'x9wt with Enrico Puglisi Bluegill fly pattern-I caught about 40 Stripers last year right before dark through the Summer months.  Lots are "schoolies" (3-5#) and I caught 2 that were larger than this.  So you know!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

*Striper*

Looks like you are fishing on Lanier.  There are no stripers in the 'hooch.


----------



## torrente1

O yeah, I was wearing fishing waders in Lake Lanier-nah!!  Stripers always spawn in river systems. The Stripers in the Hooch come from West Point Lake North into the river to spawn. With all the trout in the river to feed on they just hang there. Also, the DNR stocks rivers such as the Apalachicola, Flint and Chattahoochee with Striped Bass and Hybrid Striped Bass-check the following link. http://www.stripers247.com/Georgia-Stripers.php


----------



## MTMiller

Thats a cool link torrent.  Thanks for sharing bud.


----------



## Dustin Pate

There are gonna be way more of these to catch in the very near future...count on it.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Dustin Pate said:


> There are gonna be way more of these to catch in the very near future...count on it.


X2!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

*Stripers*

I have actually had a guy wear waders on my boat on Lanier.  It did not work out to well for him.  

Dustin, I now exactly what you are talking about.  

But I do stress, there are not stripers in the 'Hooch.  I would not even attempt.


----------



## Backlasher82

SnapperSlapper said:


> Looks like you are fishing on Lanier.  There are no stripers in the 'hooch.



You're right of course, but I gotta say that is about the biggest crappie I've ever seen!


----------



## torrente1

730waters said:


> I have a friend that owns a good stretch of Chattahoochee river in White County. I fish for Stripers there every year, but, I would like to try them on flies. A fellow  that run a fly shop in Cherokee gave me 2 flies to try them on . We have caught a lot on the Chattahoochee on  spinning tackle  up to 22 lbs. I thought Fly fishing would be a great way to up the ante! Try a 20lb fish on Fly tackle while wading in waist deep fast running shoals!! Man, what a rush that would have to be!!! I want a bass fishing outfit to try them on. Anyone have suggestions as to type of reel and rod, line, (manufacturer, so on) that you would recommend?
> D.



If you're going to do this you need to get a 7-9wt rod and a matched line.  I wouldn't go less than 20# on the tippet and I like to use the tapered 20# Striper leader.  These fish use the current to their advantage particularly on the take-where I've been broken off quite a few times with anything less than 20#.  When you get em hooked up make sure you get your line clear cause any Striper over 8# is going to take you to the reel and then the backing pretty quick once they get going down stream.  Just let em run and remember to back off your drag a little when you get them close-the shorter the line length the less tensile strength.


----------

